
Management horror stories: 76% of employees leave toxic bosses - shannonmaloney5
https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/management-horror-stories
======
h5amin
Eek. I can definitely say I've had my fair share of bad managers (both direct
and indirect). I can also say that I've left orgs as a result of them too.
Great advice though.

Happy Halloween ️

